# Mehr Fotos aus Alaska Teil 2



## RaLoeck (27. Dezember 2002)

weiter geht´s...






Regenbogen






Die Reste von Eckis Lachs nach Indianerart zubereitet…
Zumindest sieht`s in alten Filmen immer so aus.





Der Himmel brennt…






Baden im Beaver





Andreas landet Hecht






Unser Abendessen






Einfahrt zum Saxon Shortcut, einem Verbindungsarm zum Yukon.
Das Wasser ist schon vom Yukon getrübt.





Saxon Shortcut mit Bäumen versperrt, so sah es ca. 300m lang aus.
Da hilft dann nur eins:





Kanus auspacken und über Land ziehen





Sonnenuntergang auf dem Yukon





Lachsessen auf dem Yukon, ein Geschenk von einigen Indianern


----------



## Klausi (27. Dezember 2002)

AUch das sind wirklich schöne Bilder  #h


----------



## Kunze (27. Dezember 2002)

Hallo!

Natur pur. Dort stimmt das noch.

Wann kommt Teil 3?  #h


----------



## Laksos (27. Dezember 2002)

Genauso klasse! Besonders die Reste vom Indianer!  :m


----------



## C.K. (27. Dezember 2002)

Hilfe, ich kriege Fernweh!!!!!


----------



## wodibo (27. Dezember 2002)

Traumhaft, ich jetzt ganz doll neigig sein :g


----------



## marioschreiber (27. Dezember 2002)

:l


----------



## Guen (27. Dezember 2002)

Traumhaft  :l !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Boranda (27. Dezember 2002)

Super klasse Bilder :z


----------



## Andreas Michael (28. Dezember 2002)

Ich sage mal nix dazu sonst komm ich aus dem Traum und werde wieder wach!!!!

Einfach Klasse  :m


----------



## ralle (28. Dezember 2002)

#h  Hut ab Klasse Bilder !!   #h 

Da kommen die Erinnerungen wieder 1992 Lachsangeln in Kanada -River Inlet und Hakai Pass.
Will mal kramen vieleicht finde ich die Bilderkiste noch.


----------



## Albatros (29. Dezember 2002)

einfach traumhaft und super klasse Pic`s #6 :l


----------



## schelli (30. Dezember 2002)

Wirklich ein Traum von Urlaub, ich glaube so etwas möchte ich mir auch irgendwann erfüllen ! :m 
Was habt Ihr denn gezahlt wenn ich fragen darf, war bestimmt nicht billig !


----------



## Udo Mundt (30. Dezember 2002)

Mir fehlen die Worte, einfach nur  :l  :l  :l [GLOW=red]schön [/GLOW]


----------



## RaLoeck (30. Dezember 2002)

> Was habt Ihr denn gezahlt wenn ich fragen darf, war bestimmt nicht billig



@Schelli
Schon richtig, billig ist so ein Urlaub nicht. Den größten Posten macht der Flug aus, Verpflegung usw. geht noch. Alaska ist in allen Dingen ein wenig teurer, jedoch kann man bei solchen Trips ja nicht zwischendurch mal in die Kneipe gehen oder Essen  oder sonstwie Geld ausgeben...


----------

